
55 percent of online shoppers start their product searches on Amazon - hakanensari
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/27/13078526/amazon-online-shopping-product-search-engine
======
hakanensari
And this is the survey ("State of Amazon 2016") referenced in the article:

[http://bloomreach.com/amazon/](http://bloomreach.com/amazon/)

